# at what size can red bp's eat shrimp with shell on



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

at what size can red bp's eat shrimp with shell on


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

bud......weiser said:


> at what size can red bp's eat shrimp with shell on


depends if they like the shell or not, mine rarely eat the shell and they are roughly 4"....you could try at the 3 1/2 " mark i suppose


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

When thier teeth are sharp enough....about 2" I would say


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

can a elongatus Piranha (Serrasalmus elongatus) stay in a 55g for life i heard that somewhere......i dont know where if its wrong


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

well it depends...if it doesnt get any more than like 7 or 8 inches then yes. but elongs have been known to reach the 12" mark. 55 gallons are only 13 inches wide....thats not much room to turn around, plus you have to factor in decor. so IMO not for life but for a very very long time. it may never reach 12" in a 55 tho so it might work out for it to stay in the same tank for the entirety of its life. hope that helps.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I fed a shoel of 1" Ps some shelled shrimp (no tail). They would attack it till it was gone usually. Dont recall if they actually ate the shell though. I just happened to have a picture of them working on one.









As far as elongs in a 55, I think you would be ok at least for years. My 10" rbp is in a 55 with no problems.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_

...how many topics of your's have I moved by now?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

that shrimp must last those little guys all day huh 77gp454


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

When i had my reds, the ate all the meat and left the shell. It was a pain in the ass when i had to clean it out everytime i fed them shrimps with the shell on. All in all, i feed them shrimps without the shell on!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> _*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_
> 
> ...how many topics of your's have I moved by now?


it your job to isnt it??


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> I fed a shoel of 1" Ps some shelled shrimp (no tail). They would attack it till it was gone usually. Dont recall if they actually ate the shell though. I just happened to have a picture of them working on one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

bud......weiser said:


> at what size can red bp's eat shrimp with shell on


It all depends on if your RBP being picky or not. I remember when I had my baby reds at about 1 inch is when I fed them raw shrimp. They couldn't eat it whole with the shells on so I just laid a few raw shrimp with the shells onto a chopping board and chopped it into fine pieces. I then took a ice tray and pour some beef broth and filled up the ice cubes with the chopped raw shimp and shell. Each day I would feed them 2-4 Shrimp cubes which was about 1 inch by 1 inch in size.

Don't know if that would help you out. Worth a try if you like them to eat the shell. Goodluck.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

NeXuS said:


> that shrimp must last those little guys all day huh 77gp454


At the time of that pic there were 4 of them, it did take them a while, a few hours sometimes. Kept them busy for sure!


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> at what size can red bp's eat shrimp with shell on


It all depends on if your RBP being picky or not. I remember when I had my baby reds at about 1 inch is when I fed them raw shrimp. They couldn't eat it whole with the shells on so I just laid a few raw shrimp with the shells onto a chopping board and chopped it into fine pieces. I then took a ice tray and pour some beef broth and filled up the ice cubes with the chopped raw shimp and shell. Each day I would feed them 2-4 Shrimp cubes which was about 1 inch by 1 inch in size.

Don't know if that would help you out. Worth a try if you like them to eat the shell. Goodluck.
[/quote]
thanks....it never hurts to try right....


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Well I've never tried, but I had my baby reds all between 1 in - 1 1/2 in when I first got them and I had a crawfish in the tank (Herbie), he lasted about 30 hrs in the aquarium with them. I never saw anything left of him. I don't know how much of a shell you would consider that, because its pretty soft when they are alive, but its still a shell..


----------

